# Mane Rolling, Draft horses style!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i cant help you with how to do the beginning cause i always mess that up myself but basically you are doing a braid the runs along the top of the neck. the 2 different coloured ribbons represent 2 of the 3 strands of hair you use to braid. pick up a piece of hair each time with the ribbon (or without 1 out of 3 times ) oh and the two ribbons should be joined at one end to make one long piece.

it will take tonnes of practice and you really have to hold it tight to get it all nice. my hands get cramps in them after a while but its worth it at the end...although i havent really done anything worth being that proud of yet lol ill do my best to get some video over the next week or so but i cant promise much because its been raining for the last week and its supposed to be raining for the next week too


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> ill do my best to get some video over the next week or so but i cant promise much because its been raining for the last week and its supposed to be raining for the next week too


Oh please please please doooooo... I know this may make me sound dense or something, but i'm really not a text-instruction person, very visual and if I see a clear version of it, i know i'll be able to do it, but until then.. well :-|


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

dont worry. im exactly the same


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very neat video, I actually always wondered what kind of braids those were. Very neat, thanks for sharing


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

It's like braiding in that it's not hard to do, it just takes practice to learn how to do it right and to get good at it. I posted a how-to link in my thread about the mane braid that I like.

You have 4 pieces, 2 pieces of mane, and 2 'pieces' of ribbon, even though it's really just 1 long ribbon, like somebody else said. You just cross the hair over the ribbon, then the ribbon over the hair. That's all there is to it.

I can't make a video, but I'm making a picture diagram to try to explain it. I'll post it in a moment.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Also, please note that your horse's mane does *NOT *have to be cut like this horse's. I just picked it because it seemed like the best picture to use for explaining this. And I'm ignoring the black hair in the back; pretend that only the white hair is there.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Next step:


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Next step:










That's the basics of it. Now just keep the pattern going. The next step would be to grab a piece of mane right below where the ribbons are, then cross that piece (the one you just grabbed) with the old piece to make another X. Then cross the ribbons over each side of the neck again so they're on the same side that they started on. Keep repeating this until you're as far as you want to go with it.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

@xilikeggs0, very helpful! thanks


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

oh no not next step, i watched this being done-hands on in front of me -could not coordinate the braid strands and the ribbon for the life of me-2 hands are definatly better than 6 before a show (especially when 2 of them are mine)


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

any video volunteers?


----------

